# Cavs Draft



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

Assuming Cavs luck holds true, and they DO NOT get the #1 choice, and Lebron James is off the board.... who do they take with the #2 pick?


----------



## Wagner2 (Jun 29, 2002)

The Cavs will stop at nothing to get LeBron James. They've been eyeing him for probably 3 years as their future. If they get #2 they will trade their pick, Illgauskas, Davis, Wagner, Boozer, Brad Daugherty, the naming rights' to the Gund, here first round picks for the next 10 years, ANYTHING! The Cavs want him. Anthony may be the best rookie this year, Darko, maybe the pro, but the Cavs feel they have to get James. If they don't strike it rich in the lotto, they will be lighting up the phone lines to move up. I'm not saying that a team will trade down and/or they can convince anyone to trade down, but they'll be trying.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

IF THEY GET #2 PICK THEY WILL PICK DARKO


----------



## eckô (Feb 26, 2003)

> The Cavs will stop at nothing to get LeBron James. They've been eyeing him for probably 3 years as their future. If they get #2 they will trade their pick, Illgauskas, Davis, Wagner, Boozer, Brad Daugherty, the naming rights' to the Gund, here first round picks for the next 10 years, ANYTHING! The Cavs want him. Anthony may be the best rookie this year, Darko, maybe the pro, but the Cavs feel they have to get James. If they don't strike it rich in the lotto, they will be lighting up the phone lines to move up. I'm not saying that a team will trade down and/or they can convince anyone to trade down, but they'll be trying.


IMO they are insane if they would do that, they are doing all that for a high school player who hasn't played a single professional game. Hmmmmmmmmm something smells funny. If I am any team that gets the #1 and Cavs have #2 and offer me all that above I will trade happily and live a happy live, while the cavs will be dead last the next 5 years.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

The Cavs might try to trade up for LeBron because he's a local kid, but you won't see any ridiculous offers like that.


----------



## Cavsfan07 (May 3, 2003)

*TJ*

I think that if the Cavs get 3 or lower(with the cavs luck they will) they should pick TJ. Hello! Cavs need a PG. Maybe even if they get #2 b/c he's needed so badly. Smush and Milt are great but they need someone that can get points and manage the team :yes:


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*Welcome to the forum Cavsfan07*

Did you get to see many Cavs games? What do you think about Smush? (I'm his un-paid pimp-in-the-box around here... I think he has a lot of potential.... but I'm kinda by myself in that opinion)

The only prob I have with Ford is his lack of height. I don't care about his outside shooting, I think that can improve... but drafting Ford will mean that 80% of the time Ford and Wagner will not be on the floor at the same time. I for one am not a Wagner pimp, and didn't like us picking him, so there is my bias, but he is a Cavs now (Wagner), so we either have a role for him, or we don't. Drafting Ford means that Wagner's role is reduced.... further diluting his value.

If we fell out of the first 3 picks, I'd rather we either packaged Wagner and tried to move back up into the top three, or trade down and give Reese Gaines a shot at the PG.

That's my :twocents:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: TJ*



> Originally posted by <b>Cavsfan07</b>!
> I think that if the Cavs get 3 or lower(with the cavs luck they will) they should pick TJ. Hello! Cavs need a PG. Maybe even if they get #2 b/c he's needed so badly. Smush and Milt are great but they need someone that can get points and manage the team :yes:


give me a break, the cavs currently have a rookie boozer (not that he wasn't productive) starting at power forward and you would pass up one of the most hyped pf prospects of all time? 

you DO NOT want to pair dajuan wagner at shooting guard with TJ ford at point. it just doesn't make any sense. at this point you do not pass up on darko in much the same way that you don't pass up on lebron.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

to solve the pg problem look no further than a simple trade or free agency. kenny anderson would be a decent option for example.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

If the hype appears true after seeing him work out, I'd probably go with Darko. I think he's probably the least ready to contribute of the "Big 3", but I don't see how you can pass on a talented 7 footer to take an equally talented but slightly more mature 6'7" guy (Melo). 

Couple him with Z and Boozer and you're a year or two away from a REALLY strong front court. If Diop ever gets it together, then they could really be something.


----------



## fsaucedo (May 3, 2003)

It the Cavs get the #2 pick, they should go with Darko. He and Iglauskas could become a decent duo. If the Cavs really want a point guard they should take TJ Ford but not at #2. If they want Ford they trade down to 4 or 5 and get and extra player or pick along the way. However, I can't see the Cavs passing up on talent like Darko or Carmelo.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Welcome to the forum Cavsfan07*



> Originally posted by <b>Mongolmike</b>!
> Did you get to see many Cavs games? What do you think about Smush? (I'm his un-paid pimp-in-the-box around here... I think he has a lot of potential.... but I'm kinda by myself in that opinion)
> 
> The only prob I have with Ford is his lack of height. I don't care about his outside shooting, I think that can improve... but drafting Ford will mean that 80% of the time Ford and Wagner will not be on the floor at the same time. I for one am not a Wagner pimp, and didn't like us picking him, so there is my bias, but he is a Cavs now (Wagner), so we either have a role for him, or we don't. Drafting Ford means that Wagner's role is reduced.... further diluting his value.
> ...


I like Smush as well although I've heard that the front office is kinda dissenchanted with his work ethic. Hopefully he can turn it around I do see an NBA worthy player in his ability as well. No way do the Cavs draft Ford, c'mon he's a midget with a questionable shot. Cavs with draft in this order James, Milicic, Anthony or Bosh. And then they will try to pickup a PG on the free agent market.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Welcome to the forum Cavsfan07*



> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> Cavs with draft in this order James, Milicic, Anthony or Bosh. And then they will try to pickup a PG on the free agent market.


As for them picking up a PG in free agent market.... ok, I'll go along with you on that. Whatever they do, they need to get rid of Palacio. He is a John Crotty player.... a solid back-up good for 10 minutes a game, or short-term injury filler-inner, but not a starter caliber player. He is not, nor ever will be a starter quality PG in the NBA in my opinion. Yeah, I read about some grumblin' about Smush too.... I like his game tho, and hope he absolutely blows them away with a good off-season workout.

However, your draft order of James, Darko, Carlmelo is fine.... but please, please, please, not Bosh at #4. I just don't see him as anything note-worthy. The few games I saw, I was not impressed. I see him as a good college player, but an average pro. He is no Gooden (that's for sure), and Gooden has certainly shown that he has a lot of room for improvement after one year. The Cavs NEVER pick the guy I want.... so Bosh will probably be who they take.:upset:


----------



## skip_to_my_lou (May 6, 2003)

there is no way the cavs cannot let james go through their hands...the team needs him...the franchise needs him...and if the dont get the first pick they can always trade miles, davis, or somebody...i like miles i wouldn't like to see hime go, but someone has to go...next year how's about this starting lineup...

pg - d. wagner
sg - lebron jamer
sf - ricky davis/darius miles
pf - boozer
c - big z

theres nothing wrong with that...and smush parker can be a good player..he is still young...around 20...give him time...and no need for tj ford...i liked the reece gaines idea...and what about a big guy like chris kaman or someone like that..


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

whoever voted for TJ Ford has to be shot up in the face


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I think Wegener and Melo would be a fierce combo. Zydraunus is a big force in the paint if he can STAY healthy (cross your fingers) Ricky Davis might just get in the way so they could trade him for a PG. Boozer is solid and if Miles every amounts to anything then you could be on your way to the playoffs.

PG. Davis Trade...I will try to find something
SG. Wagner
SF. Melo
PF. Boozer
C. Ilgauskas

Bench

Darius Miles...

now I will go and try to find a trade for Ricky


----------

